
GitHub Serendipity. smart way to explore popular GitHub repo - sivagao
https://github-serendipity.github.io/
======
sivagao
Programmers who waste their time on Twitter and Facebook, should take some
time to navigate through Github Serendipity ~

Serendipity, accidental new discovery; This project(webapp) provides the great
opportunity to browse and find high quality repo quickly and elegantly, with
trending, rank, awesome, topics, similar dimensions.

Some great data and ideas come from previous other programmers's project,
which is addressed at my article Github Explore Tip.

the main features:

Awesome: Show awesome - the Awesome List, the one-stop viewing experience
[Awesome - curated list of awesome lists]
([https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome))
Trending: Show new trends in nearly ten days of time dimension, catch hot
trends, keep pace with the times Rank: Based on the Trending project in the
past year, select Repo with no specific programming language. They are mostly
guides and tutorials, it provide a chance to find new ideas from these non-
hardcode projects Topics: Topics are aggregated from the Backend, FrontEnd,
DevOps, Guides, Tools, Design, Mobile and other categories and sorted by
popularity. It make you quickly find all the topics popular repos Similar:
Find similar repos for the current repo, a good chance to know more, to
compare and to combine.

